# Look at That!



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> So I'm going to start some serious LAT training with my highly excitable boy.
> 
> For those of you who are unfamiliar with this, LAT is from Leslie McDevitt's book Control Unleashed (although other behaviorists have independently developed similar methods) and it helps dogs who are reactive to things in their environment feel less anxious about everything around them (be it other dogs, people, motorcycles, etc.). This includes dogs who, like Cosmo, feel they need to see, smell, feel everything out there, and those who are afraid of things out there. It works by clicking the dog for looking at those things - look, click, dogs looks back at you, reward. It's counter-intuitive.
> 
> ...


I'm really interested in hearing this, too. Vito seems just like Cosmo...needs to smell, see, and stick his face in EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm in the process of reading Control Unleashed and found your posts on here. Since they are from 2011, I'm wondering if you (Jackie) or anyone else has suggestions about use, thoughts on effectiveness, etc. My 11 month old is overly friendly and reactive to people and dogs to the point that she could hurt someone in her exuberance. My DH always says she is fearful and over reacts.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting this I have not heard of this book yet. I plan on checking it out.


----------

